# voltimetro dc con amplificadores operacionales



## giulio zoino (Nov 7, 2007)

hola buenas tarde soy nuevo en el foro soy estudiante universitario de ingenieria en telecomunicaciones en venezuela y necesito que por favor me ayuden con un pequeño proyecto:

el proyecto se trata de realizar un voltimetro dc con el amplificador operacional 741. no tengo idea de como empezar y me gustaria que me dieran algunas ideas.

muchisimas gracias espero sus respuestas hasta luego  8)


----------



## bactering (Nov 7, 2007)

puedes comenzar por realizar el circuito divisor para la gama de tensiones a medir.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Fijate en el circuito interno de este integrado

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM3915.html


----------



## ever (Jul 19, 2009)

hola a todos 
necesito hacer un voltimetro que sea capaz de medir voltajes negativos y positivos de hasta 18 y -18 volts con amplificador operacionales.
si saben de alguna otra forma les agradeceria.
bueno aqui les dejo mi correo electronico (ever1547@yahoo.com.mx)


----------



## ever (Jul 19, 2009)

giulio zoino tengo un sensor de luz o oscuridad muy bueno y economico te mandare luego el circuito
o contactame a mi correo electronico,ya lo mencione anterioromente mandame un mail y te enviare el circuito.


----------



## ever (Jul 19, 2009)

hay les dejo unos detectores de luz y oscuridades


----------

